# Dr Ross Perry



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have come across watching some useful videos from http://www.cockatielshealth.com/
http://www.drrossperry.com.au/birds/bird-information.php

Cockatiel Care Cockatiel Psittacine Beak Feather Disease
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMoLh3laBes&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E00uAheXdo0&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Cockatiel with Hernia
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=DoctorRossPerry#p/search/3/SKAaY-yFoio

Cockatiel Sick with Psittacosis
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=DoctorRossPerry#p/search/11/AJX6zsiBh0E

I have found alot more on his youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/DoctorRossPerry

Just like to share with you


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks for those links, I watched the video on Pssitacosis because I still need to have Arnie tested for that... he sounds quite knowledgable...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Not many vets are like that spending much time with them giving them kisses and cuddles, 
I felt like while watching him he was really caring for the tiels and loves what he does, many occasions when i went to vets i don't get that


----------

